# Snooping and covering your tracks



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

How to Cover Your Tracks When Snooping on Someone's Phone or Computer

Good tips on how to spy and not get caught.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Actually it is nothing more than a basic common sense blog. It really doesn't reveal anymore and could be summed up in one basic sentence: "pay attention to how things are when you enter a situation and put everything back to the way it was when you leave."

I was hoping for some good tips like how to hide the ip addressing access points, settings, and other things that are behind the scenes that would get one caught. Instead, all this said was if you do it, undo it before you leave. I guess if you are someone that really goes through life without paying attention to details this could be a helpful heads up.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

I thought I might find out how to bring back cleared history but I didn't.


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

It is just common sense stuff but when your gut starts screaming that something is wrong we usually screw up the recon.


----------

